# Meldahl Levels



## Cordon (Apr 12, 2005)

I was planning on heading down to fish the dam tomorrow and was wondering if you guys think the river is going to be up too much to fish (in a boat). The level right now is about 36 ft and to honest I don't know if that is too high or not.

Also I know someone posted earlier about the Neville ramp being open. Is that still the case.

Thanks in advance!
Cordon


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Was down in New Richmond today, water was muddy and current was cookin' with a little bit of debris thrown in. I'm sure the river is fishable, but I'm not sure how the catching will be.


----------

